# Caseking-Neuheiten: CPUs wie der Phenom II X6 1090T BE nun auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Neuheiten: CPUs wie der Phenom II X6 1090T BE nun auch bei Caseking [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Neuheiten: CPUs wie der Phenom II X6 1090T BE nun auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]


----------



## X Broster (3. Oktober 2010)

Das 1090T Bundle mit der WaKü gefällt mir sehr gut, das vereinfach den Kauf für einen Laien erheblich.

Ihr solltet hinzufügen, ob eine spätere Implementierung einer wassergekühlten Grafikkarte alá 5870 oder GTX470 möglich ist.


----------



## sniggerz (3. Oktober 2010)

1055 + h70 würd ich nehmen, aber 1090 is mir leider etwas zu teuer.


----------

